# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  dream sex?

## jmlxkimchi

so, it was getting all hot and heavy i was all excited and all
but when i went for the penis, it didn't let me.. it just wouldnt go in
like, it was impossible for me to have sex no matter how hard i tried..
i wanted it and i went for it but it was physically impossible..
u get me?

:/
oh, and it was like inception, the people in my dream were starring at me...
is that..normal?
does it happen?

----------


## roland3tr

I think it is quite normal. Everytime I go for sex in my dreams, especially LDs, I end up getting nowhere as if something always spoiling it for me. And they happened to be all absurd things. I think in your situation, it happens because of your subconscience looking at the fact that your DCs were staring at you like "wtf are you doing?"

----------


## nina

Usually when you're having sex there's no need to think about things...but in your dream you may need to actually think about some of those things to make them happen as you want. For example...sometimes I have to consciously make an effort to give the guy an erection or make the penis bigger if it's really tiny. It sound bizarre, I know. But usually just thinking about it is enough to make it happen. Or you can always try using verbal commands lol. "insert penis" or something like that. Basically sometimes you need to just learn how to take control of the situation. It'll come with practice. No pun intended.

----------


## roland3tr

"insert penis" LMAO  :smiley:  Great one nina. Ok, I'm gonna ask you a question. The thing I said earlier "absurd things" really happens all the time. I couldn't come up with any logical reason at all, because I can easly control every other thing in my dreams. And it doesn't have to do with my sexual life, believe me  ::D:  I've been LDing for 13 years, so there's nothing wrong with the practice either. So what do you think of that?  :smiley:

----------


## nina

Could you give examples of what these absurd things are?

----------


## roland3tr

Like the girl suddenly turns into a box?! Yeah, a box  ::D:  Have you heard anything more absurd than this  :smiley:

----------


## nina

> Like the girl suddenly turns into a box?! Yeah, a box  Have you heard anything more absurd than this



lmao...that's classic. One time I has having lucid sex with someone that turned into Rick Moranis. Except he had huge boobies, that I apparently enjoyed playing with. Absurd and dreams go hand in hand.  :wink2:  But I must admit, I don't think anyone has turned into an inanimate object on me before.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by roland3tr


Like the girl suddenly turns into a box?! Yeah, a box  Have you heard anything more absurd than this 



I feel like the grandpa who keeps telling the same story over and over. 

Short story: I did it with a beach ball. While lucid. 

Do I win? Or does Roland?*

----------


## roland3tr

@nina "Absurd and dreams go hand in hand" No doubt about it. But again, an inanimate object?! damn!  ::D:  

@dakotahnok dude at least beach ball is soft... and round ahahahahaaa

----------


## Enargo

not lucid, but somehow ended up making out with a shampoo bottle while making out with this hot chick  :Eek:

----------


## roland3tr

> not lucid, but somehow ended up making out with a shampoo bottle while making out with this hot chick



Yess, exactly like my expriences  ::D:

----------


## Vincent Venatici

Yeah, sex and dreaming is definitely weird, and I've had my fare share of frustrations. It's striking how different it is for me than anything Freud spoke of in regards to dream sexuality. I have had my girlfriend grow a penis and then suddenly, while she was on top, she turned into water and seeped into the carpet and I was left immensely frustrated that my girlfriend had turned into a puddle before I could get off. I remember trying to soak her up with a sponge and having no luck doing so, thinking that if I could just get all of her into the sponge we could resume. 
I've become lucid in the middle of engaging in sex with people in my dreams, which is both gratifying and frustrating because I (for one) can't get off no matter how hard I try. I think the weird things that happen while lucid and attempting sex happen because you're technically trying to have sex with yourself, or at least your subconscious.

----------


## Codename

Its because you dont believe in yourself.

----------


## AlternateState

I have had mixed experiences with lucid sex. the first time i woke up as i got to excited lol! but as i got into it i have managed to achieve it  :smiley:  my sex dreams remain vague, like i know i'm having sex, i'm enjoying having sex, sex IS happening but i can't recall what people look like, i have reached climax and it felt well it felt unimaginable! i didn't however climax whilst i was sleeping, i'm sorry about this but i expected to wake up in my own mess if you know what i mean. but didn't.

----------

